# Straps



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Any recommendations for decent wrist straps people?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Strength shops own


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah don't use them, your never increase your grip with them, you should only really need them when you pulling lots of weight.

If you really want some I like the Maximuscle stuff, its good quality for the price.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/training-accessories-weight-training-nsc-padded-deadlift-straps-pair

Padded and cheap.

Mine have lasted ages.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Yeah don't use them, your never increase your grip with them, you should only really need them when you pulling lots of weight.
> 
> If you really want some I like the Maximuscle stuff, its good quality for the price.


I know what your saying...I am gonna work my grip as well, but at the moment my grip is holding me back on deads.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Cheap n do for me tass http://www.jjbsports.com/everlast%20lifting%20straps/general-fitness/shop/fcp-product/17684


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How does length affect things?

If the straps are longer, does this give you more strength, or just make it awkward?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Get working on your grip !!!!

get some fat gripz and some captains of crush and get working. Do some forearm curls, set your bar on the rack and do some static hold of big weight to get your grip comftable. Lift the bar just off the rails and hold for as long with 120-150kg. You said in yours or pauls journal about pulldown effecting your forearms more. never over look a weak muscle. Grip is involved in nearly every exercise and leaving out grip work will effect every other lift you do

buy a bit of chalk and see how you go


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

What are ya goals Tass?

Improve the look of ya body or compete in a powerlifting fed?

If purely for looking good(like many of us) then strap up & work that back twice as hard IMO


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mine wrap round the bar so give me a better grip thats all, as for the length n strength pass lol but dont see why longer straps would give you better strength,maybe if you have hands like shovels then if they do longer ones they would help


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, but my back will get a lot stronger quicker than my grip will.

I will work grip, but just use straps for when it fails


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I know what your saying...I am gonna work my grip as well, but at the moment my grip is holding me back on deads.


If you can't grip it don't lift it, try upping the reps on something you can lift, so go from 3 to say 8, when you get to 8 up the weight by 2.5kg.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Mine wrap round the bar so give me a better grip thats all, as for the length n strength pass lol but dont see why longer straps would give you better strength,maybe if you have hands like shovels then if they do longer ones they would help


Ive got little girly hands...PATA


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Ive got little girly hands...PATA


 Me too mate.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

xpower said:


> What are ya goals Tass?
> 
> Improve the look of ya body or compete in a powerlifting fed?
> 
> If purely for looking good(like many of us) then strap up & work that back twice as hard IMO


No Plans to compete...I agree with you... gonna get a strap-on and go hard


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Ive got little girly hands...PATA


Yep so have i lol


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Rubber ones are the best


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah, but my back will get a lot stronger quicker than my grip will.
> 
> I will work grip, but just use straps for when it fails


I see that but if your holding 150+ then your grip will get stronger faster as its a smaller muscle under more pressure. If its still strength your after then like xpower said go without. you will find chalk is real good, try it first and see aslo though if its for looks then forearms are on display more than most muscle

I advocate forearm traing for grip strength


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Have you tried chalk? It makes a big difference. It's best to avoid straps if possible as you will end up depending on them.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Any recommendations for decent wrist straps people?


jjb 4 quid


----------

